# Partage familial sur OS X 10.13.6, c'est où ?



## Ronald_Apple (5 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois être mal réveillé ce matin... je cherche à activer le partage familiale sur mon Mac (iMac 27 pouces, mi-2010 ; 2,93 GHz Intel Core i7 ; 16 Go 1333 MHz DDR3) qui tourne avec OS X 10.13.6

Quand je regarde les pages web dédiées au sujet, je tombe sur un laconique :

Choisissez le menu Pomme  > Préférences Système.
Cliquez sur Partage familial.
Mais ce que je n'ai pas ce fameux "Partage familial".







 J'avais peur que mon OS soit trop âgé mais je tombe sur une page Apple qui me dit :

Partage familial
Le partage familial est disponible sur iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Mac, PC et Apple TV.

iOS 8
OS X Yosemite et iTunes 12
iCloud pour Windows 4.1 et iTunes 12
tvOS 7.0
Du coup, je dois louper une évidence... Sauriez-vous me sauver (encore) sur ce coup-là ? Il se trouve où ce partage familial ?

Bon dimanche à toutes et à tous.

Ronald


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

Avec macOS High Sierra tu suis ce protocole officiel... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mh3d6eb198/10.13/mac/10.13 ...il faut aller dans Préférences Système/iCloud.


----------



## Anthony (5 Septembre 2021)

(Je déplace dans la bonne rubrique, et je ferme puisqu’on a la bonne réponse. Sinon et comme celui du forum, le champ de recherche des Préférences système n’est pas inutile. )


----------

